# Paph. concolor var. longipetalum & Paph. Leeanum



## Pete (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive had a few of these _concolor var. longipetalum_ for some years and they never really did much of anything until recently when 2 of them started growing like mad and went into bud! i didnt photograph the other one but this is the one in flower now. I would be hard pressed to consider this only a variety of _concolor_ and not a good species. its not even the same morphologically. as you can kind of see in the photo, the leaves look much more similar to _niveum_ than _concolor_ in their shape and coloration. 






this is a Paph. Leeanum that is also flowering now and has ten spikes on it, some are not quite as far along as others. it is a primary hybrid between _insigne_ and _spicerianum_.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice, Pete  I have to agree, the plant of concolor var. longpetalum does look more like niveum than concolor. 

BTW, do you grow cool hybrids like Leeanum under the same shadehouse with all the other warm-loving paphs (multis and brachys) in Hawaii? Any special treatment to bloom the Leeanum?


----------



## etex (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful blooms! Especially like the Leeanum blooms! Remarkable plant! Great growing!


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! on top of that, it seems like you have a very large/nice paph collection there!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! Interesting dorsal on the concolor. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 31, 2009)

:clap: Both are nice! :clap:


----------



## emydura (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice. Yes, we have discussed the taxonomy of longipetalum before. I'm with you. Even as a lumper it is hard to believe this one is not distinct enough to warrant being classified as a species in its own right.

David


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2009)

Ooooo, I like Leeanum. It's on my wish list now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2009)

Where did you get your longipetalum, Pete?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 31, 2009)

The dorsal is defenitly not a concolor pattern. The color, the pouch and staminode is only thing that looks like a concolor to me.


----------



## Rocketman30 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dot,

I have one that is labeled 'striatum', so I think they may be the same. I picked it up at the WOC form one of the Asian vendors. Very dark foliage compared to regular concolor, even the markings on the underside of the leaves is very dark. The picture looks like maybe a natural hybrid between concolor and the subgenus Paphiopedilum, exul or villosum or druryi. 

It has been growing very well for me the last year and I hope it will bloom sometime in 2010, just my luck it will probably blast!! It is definitely one of those mystery plants that you just want to bloom to find out what you really have. If it turns out to be the same as what is posted in this thread I will eventually self it, right now it is just a single growth.

Scott


----------



## tenman (Dec 31, 2009)

It really just looks like a hybrid of concolor and something like villosum to me.
Whatever it IS, it's clearly not included in concolor the species.


----------



## emydura (Dec 31, 2009)

tenman said:


> Whatever it IS, it's clearly not included in concolor the species.



Well it is. That is a very typical concolor var. longipetalum. It may be debatable whether it should be a species in its own right. But it is not a hybrid, especially with villosum (otherwise the leaves would be longer and not as tesselated).

Here is some more information -

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/enshinshu44.html

David


----------



## Pete (Jan 1, 2010)

ya when you see the leaves they are 100% brachy. you can tell by their shape, size, color, succulent nature, everything.

my plant came from a friend in europe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2010)

Rocketman30 said:


> Dot,
> 
> I have one that is labeled 'striatum', so I think they may be the same. I picked it up at the WOC form one of the Asian vendors. Very dark foliage compared to regular concolor, even the markings on the underside of the leaves is very dark. The picture looks like maybe a natural hybrid between concolor and the subgenus Paphiopedilum, exul or villosum or druryi.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott!
I'll look forward to that!
I think striatum is the same, also. I just purchased a Paph. concolor var. khanburi from Thanh -- I've never heard of this variety and couldn't find anything about it. But he sent me a picture -- it looks like a cross between a regular concolor and a longipetalum. We'll see...

Thanks, Pete.


----------



## tenman (Jan 1, 2010)

emydura said:


> Well it is. That is a very typical concolor var. longipetalum. It may be debatable whether it should be a species in its own right. But it is not a hybrid, especially with villosum (otherwise the leaves would be longer and not as tesselated).
> 
> Here is some more information -
> 
> ...



I disagree. I know it's been described that way, but I don't accept that. Sorry.


----------



## Rocketman30 (Jan 1, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Hi Scott!
> I'll look forward to that!
> I think striatum is the same, also. I just purchased a Paph. concolor var. khanburi from Thanh -- I've never heard of this variety and couldn't find anything about it. But he sent me a picture -- it looks like a cross between a regular concolor and a longipetalum. We'll see...
> 
> Thanks, Pete.



Dot,

Sounds interesting, I just checked my books and I couldn't find anything on khanburi. concolor has amazing variation as a species, it should be interesting to see what we have down the road.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 2, 2010)

I think its concolor var. kanchanaburi. Its a district in Thailand..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> I think its concolor var. kanchanaburi. Its a district in Thailand..



That would make sense. Maybe khanburi is a shortened form, or a misspelling?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 3, 2010)

In 2005 I bloomed a concolor from Khanburi, actually the tag has "Chamburi" I suspect the correct place name is Kanchanaburi as stated by Paphioboy. It is a province near the Burma-Thailand border. It is "all" concolor, but I can see how one might say it is half way to concolor var longipetalum. Vegetatively it was no different than any other concolor, it does have a lot of red under the leaves, but many concolor do also. It may still be in the collection, though I don't remember seeing it lately.  another one lost somewhere in the collection.


----------



## Pete (Jan 3, 2010)

thats really nice. much better form than mine. that seems to be some intermediate form in between my _longipetalum_ and a typical one..


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2010)

That has the same look at the one in Thanh's photo he sent me, Leo. I love it -- hope you can find it again.


----------

